# $68 Blu-ray Player!



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

Wal-mart is carrying a bare bones Magnavox Blu-ray player for the low price of $68!
More: http://www.hdtvmagazine.com/columns/2010/02/hdtv_almanac_68_bluray_player.php


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Wow, players are now cheaper than some blu-ray box sets. Not too bad.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Just for fun, check out posts from around 2006-2007 on some of the A/V websites, when Sony released the first Blu-Ray player for $1000. A surprisingly large number of people thought that Blu-Ray "wouldn't make it" because of high player prices and that "Sony would never let cheap BR players be made." BR players were also "too complicated to ever be inexpensive" and would be "priced out of reach of most consumers."

All of these things were said about DVD players too, when they were first released, and they didn't even offer backwards compatibility. Some folks never learn...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Finally, the price come to reasonable level for masses.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This is the latest in a series of new Magnavox units with sub-$100 pricing specials. I got 2 of the $78 units Wallyworld had for the holidays as gifts.

Both are still going strong.

For anyone wanting a basic, inexpensive Blu Ray player that does a solid job of BD presentation....its a deal.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

I'll wait until I need one and can find one at an honest retailer.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Another nail in the coffin for the DVD player. I suspect by this time next year, they'll be as scarce as standalone CD players are now.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Another nail in the coffin for the DVD player. I suspect by this time next year, they'll be as scarce as standalone CD players are now.


That's another thing I was saying in 2007. Why make a DVD player when you can buy a Blu-Ray player (that will also play and upscale DVDs) for so cheap?

I'll bet the only DVD players around for Christmas will be combo DVD/VCR units.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Yeah, well if'n anybody spots a 5 (or more) disc DVD player on closeout, lemme know.


----------



## Luck255 (Mar 5, 2009)

The link from article lists it at $78, still a pretty good deal though.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

BattleZone said:


> All of these things were said about DVD players too, when they were first released, and they didn't even offer backwards compatibility. Some folks never learn...


In what respect were DVDs not backwards compatible? Of course, DVD players could not play VHS tapes, but they definitely could play regular CDs. I would call that backwards compatibility. (Of course, playing MP3s and CD-R support was added some time thereafter).


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Luck255 said:


> The link from article lists it at $78, still a pretty good deal though.


It is--- the $68 price was the original weekend it was posted (only).


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

SayWhat? said:


> Yeah, well if'n anybody spots a 5 (or more) disc DVD player on closeout, lemme know.


Brand new 5 disc changer for $92.99 http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/550621-REG/Sony_DVPNC800H_B_DVP_NC800H_5_Disc_DVD_Player.html

Refurbished 5 disc changer for $39.95 http://www.sonystyle.com/webapp/wcs...vpnc675p/s/bstock:dg_ggldf&productId=11033790


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

So what is the point of buying a regular DVD player at this point? lol Now if they could just get some Blu-Ray recorders out!! They probably will-about the time the next gen optical disc player is out lol


----------



## Cholly (Mar 22, 2004)

kevinturcotte said:


> So what is the point of buying a regular DVD player at this point? lol Now if they could just get some Blu-Ray recorders out!! They probably will-about the time the next gen optical disc player is out lol


http://www.thedigitalnewsroom.com/en/News/2628/Toshiba_D_BW1005K_a_VHS_Blu_Ray_recorder_combo.htm


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Cholly said:


> http://www.thedigitalnewsroom.com/en/News/2628/Toshiba_D_BW1005K_a_VHS_Blu_Ray_recorder_combo.htm


Will we get it over here though? And what inputs will it have? *MAYBE* Component, but I highly doubt HDMI.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

Just got a Magnavox NB530MGX at Wally world for $98


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

armophob said:


> Just got a Magnavox NB530MGX at Wally world for $98


That became the permanent price for that unit at Wal-Mart in July, 2009. It was a good deal then, not sure if I'd pay $100 for that unit now.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> That became the permanent price for that unit at Wal-Mart in July, 2009. It was a good deal then, not sure if I'd pay $100 for that unit now.


I eventually want the Sony 400 blu ray player. But until the price comes way down, I needed a temporary player. Are you saying $100 is still too much for a single player? Or is this one so problematic that it is not worth $100?


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

armophob said:


> I eventually want the Sony 400 blu ray player. But until the price comes way down, I needed a temporary player. Are you saying $100 is still too much for a single player? Or is this one so problematic that it is not worth $100?


I would say $100 is too much for that player, since that's been the MSRP for over 6 months and often goes on sale for $70 or less. Not to mention, Magnavox is notorious for failing to release firmware updates, so you'll run across movies that you won't be able to play.

Deals on BD players come and go all the time.

$65 after bing cash back and ebillme rebate.

The following players have all been less than $100 within the last month:

Sony 360, Sony BDP-BX2, Panny 605, Sharp HP16u, LG BD270, JVC XV1, Panny BD60,

And Amazon had the Sylvania 530 for $60 2 days ago (sold out now).

Could also check HERE


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

spartanstew said:


> I would say $100 is too much for that player, since that's been the MSRP for over 6 months and often goes on sale for $70 or less. Not to mention, Magnavox is notorious for failing to release firmware updates, so you'll run across movies that you won't be able to play.
> 
> Deals on BD players come and go all the time.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks. I will avoid the hassle and keep this one anyhow. It was an impulse buy, but I needed a player to start my change out of dvds to blurays, but that 400disc Sony has been riding around $600-$650. When it gets closer to the $400 range I will buy it and give this away.

Plus I do not do the Netflix thing which appears to be the biggest complaint


----------



## gphvid (Jun 19, 2007)

BattleZone said:


> Just for fun, check out posts from around 2006-2007 on some of the A/V websites, when Sony released the first Blu-Ray player for $1000. A surprisingly large number of people thought that Blu-Ray "wouldn't make it" because of high player prices and that "Sony would never let cheap BR players be made." BR players were also "too complicated to ever be inexpensive" and would be "priced out of reach of most consumers."
> 
> All of these things were said about DVD players too, when they were first released, and they didn't even offer backwards compatibility. Some folks never learn...


And betamax and VHS....oooh. I've just horribly aged myself...


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

If you are a frequent visitor to Wally World you can find some bargains.

I got a Sony 360 for $75 (after giving over $200 for the first one I bought.)

I saw the Magnavox deal in the store several days ago. My son-in-law gave that much for an upconverting DVD player with HDMI output at Christmas!


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

armophob said:


> Just got a Magnavox NB530MGX at Wally world for $98


You could have gotten a Sammy 5500 BD player from Amazon for $99. Easily the best BD player I've ever used.

Rich


----------



## AaronBlind (Mar 29, 2012)

Love seeing these Blu player prices getting so low..


----------

